# Tomcat Session timeout unendlich



## franzy (22. Feb 2012)

hallo,

ich habe von meinem kollegen eine web-anwendung übernommen wo in der web.xml zum session timeout nichts drin steht. jetzt scheint es laut internet in so einem fall zu sein, dass dann 30 minuten als standard genommen wird. wie kann ich aber in der web.xml angeben, dass es keinen session timeout geben soll, also unendlich? geht das? oder muss ich in der web.xml in den folgenden tag ihrgend wie 0 eingeben, so z.b.


```
<session-config>
      <session-timeout>0</session-timeout> 
    </session-config>
```

oder sogar eine ewig lange zeit z.b.


```
<session-config>
      <session-timeout>1440</session-timeout> 
    </session-config>
```

grüße und danke


----------



## nocturne (23. Feb 2012)

Ja, 0 gillt für unendlich.


----------



## brauner1990 (24. Feb 2012)

Möglich wäre auch ein SessionListener zu implementieren, so kann der User selbständig entscheiden ob er Sie behalten möchte oder nicht. Wenn du die Session unendlich machst, läuft Sie nie aus (ist wie es scheint gewollt) aber benötigt auch durchgehend Speicherplatz auf dem Server.

Wie sehen deine Planung in Sachen Userflow aus? Schon mal ausgerechnet wie viel Platz du bei normal und wie viel du zu Spitzenzeiten benötigst?


----------



## FArt (24. Feb 2012)

Kein Timeout (oder sehr hohe Timeouts) machen in der Regel keinen Sinn und sind oft ein Zeichen dafür, dass woander was nicht passt.
Warum glaubst du ein so langes Timeout zu benötigen?


----------



## franzy (27. Feb 2012)

hallo,

ob das sinn macht oder nicht ist hier egal. wir haben für diese anwendung die vorgabe vom kunden. daher spielt dies für mich keine rolle.

danke, fall gelösst!


----------



## Andgalf (27. Feb 2012)

franzy hat gesagt.:


> hallo,
> 
> ob das sinn macht oder nicht ist hier egal. wir haben für diese anwendung die vorgabe vom kunden. daher spielt dies für mich keine rolle.



Auch Anforderungen dürfen / sollten imho hinterfragt werden.


----------



## FArt (27. Feb 2012)

franzy hat gesagt.:


> hallo,
> 
> ob das sinn macht oder nicht ist hier egal. wir haben für diese anwendung die vorgabe vom kunden. daher spielt dies für mich keine rolle.
> 
> danke, fall gelösst!



Das ist keine Lösung! Diese Einstellung wird dir früher oder später auf die Füße fallen, und in der Regel tut es dann besonders weh, weil es dann ein Produktionsproblem ist.
Diese Einstellung wäre als kurzfristiger Workaround in Produktion ok, aber nicht als "Anforderung".


----------



## franzy (27. Feb 2012)

hallo,

MIR ist das schon klar!!

es geht aber dabei nicht um meine meinung sondern die unseres kunden. also, eledigt!

danke!


----------

